# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #116 Only act with Honourable Men.

## Admin

Aphorism #116 Only act with Honourable Men.

You can trust them and they you. Their honour is the best surety of their behaviour even in misunderstandings, for they always act having regard to what they are. Hence Âtis better to have a dispute with honourable people than to have a victory over dishonourable ones. You cannot treat with the ruined, for they have no hostages for rectitude. With them there is no true friendship, and their agreements are not binding, however stringent they may appear, because they have no feeling of honour. Never have to do with such men, for if honour does not restrain a man, virtue will not, since honour is the throne of rectitude. 


More...

----------

